# Hunter Model 44860 Programmable Thermostat



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

Hunter tech support 7AM to 7PM CST m-f 1-888-830-1325...here is the manual if you don't have it might be stat isn't set for cooling system just furnace http://www.hunterair.com/ssi/pdf/hunter/44860-Owners-Manual.pdf


----------



## Cmudr1 (Jan 15, 2009)

If there is a Fan setting on the thermostat make sure it is set to auto or try putting it to On and see if its workin then. Auto should allow the fan to turn on only when the outside unit is on as well. If all the Hvac guy did was last was mess with the thermostat and no one since has tampered with the wiring then it just sounds like the fan setting is turned off. The manual should help then.

I would also check to make sure your blower unit isn't turned off for some reason as well. There may be a switch located on the unit or the breaker could be tripped. 

Best of luck, post back if you have more questions


----------

